# TuneIn “Loading Error”



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Anybody else seeing this? Stations play fine from my TuneIn account on my phone.


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes I’ve noticed this as well. Usually goes away after a few minutes, but it seems the best way to fix it is to switch to a Slacker station then back to the Tunein station. Might be just coincidental, though.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, that’s my usual remedy as well, but it wasn’t working at the time. It took over an hour to sort itself out. I probably should’ve just given it the two scroll wheel salute.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I had the same issue on our X as well. Some stations just won't come up no matter what I do (usually podcasts)


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I had the same issue on our X as well. Some stations just won't come up no matter what I do (usually podcasts)


This is a common and apparently unfixable (or low priority) bug for Tesla OS.

My biggest peeve was the lack of AM radio so I couldn't listen to Bloomberg business news. The TuneIn Bloomberg radio channel wouldn't load no matter what. Then I happened to be searching other things and found a different Bloomberg "channel" - The avatar is slightly different. This seems to work most of the time. When I get the loading error, I simply switch to a different channel on TuneIn and switch back and it's fixed but frustrating because it happens often - at least once per day and I'm not in the car that much.


----------



## Stringcheese (Jan 1, 2017)

It seems like it would be nice. But Tunein has a very limited selection of podcasts and well over 3/4 of the ones they do have won’t load for me. Good thing it is very easy to use my phone with the media player. 

Hopefully they fix this at some point- but not a huge deal /priority


----------



## RichK (Oct 18, 2017)

For us long-time Tesla fans it may not be a big deal, but when they start rolling Model 3s out to folks that are just looking for an electric car, problems like this one will be significant negatives, the digital equivalent of "fit and finish". They won't have as much patience for this as us early adopters do.

For that reason, I appreciate that Tesla has limited the software capabilities at the start. But they need to quash more bugs within even that limited release in order to get new owners to see this car as an all-around amazing driving experience.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Stringcheese said:


> But Tunein has a very limited selection of podcasts


this is on the podcaster to get their show posted to TuneIn. if there is something you listen to regularly, ask that person to add their podcast to TuneIn.


----------



## Stringcheese (Jan 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> this is on the podcaster to get their show posted to TuneIn. if there is something you listen to regularly, ask that person to add their podcast to TuneIn.


You aren't wrong... but realistically I've been listening to podcasts for over 10 years and just started using TuneIn this week in the car. That seems like a decent time commitment based off the list I've accumulated. They definitely need to make the ones they have work first. Point taken tho!


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

TuneIn stability seems a little bit better for me for the last few days. I’m thinking maybe a minor fixit release was pushed out early last week. I had turned the car on at one point & the player’s volume level was blasting, GPS was magically muted, map perspective had reset to “North”, etc...all good indications that continuous “something” was afoot earlier.

: popcorn


----------



## Sam Diego (Aug 30, 2017)

Has anyone been able to have longer podcasts successfully resume after leaving the car for a few hours and returning? Mine always restart from scratch and never saves it's spot... Very annoying.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Sam Diego said:


> Has anyone been able to have longer podcasts successfully resume after leaving the car for a few hours and returning? Mine always restart from scratch and never saves it's spot... Very annoying.


So far no. Same thing here


----------



## Stringcheese (Jan 1, 2017)

I got an answer as to why some (all my music) podcasts were not playing for me during a visit to the SC. There is a known bug where music/ podcasts over 192kbps won’t load. It will be addressed at some point. FYI


----------



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

any update on this bug? My m3 having same issue.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Nope. Still happening all too regularly.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

I see this often. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

A couple of major annoying issues for me when it comes to Tunein podcasts....

1.) Even though I am a premium Tunein subscriber, I can't get the car to pick up any of my premium podcasts (commercial free)... It just refuses to show them.... i.e. Inside Jaws (podcast)...

2.) During playback of podcasts, even though it appears that the entire podcast has downloaded to the car, It will just suddenly stop playback during the cast and switch to the next episode.... 

3.) You can't add RSS feeds (podcasts) to Tunein.... If the titles in not available on Tunein, there is no way to add it...

Makes me crazy....


----------



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> A couple of major annoying issues for me when it comes to Tunein podcasts....
> 
> 1.) Even though I am a premium Tunein subscriber, I can't get the car to pick up any of my premium podcasts (commercial free)... It just refuses to show them.... i.e. Inside Jaws (podcast)...
> 
> ...


Ya, sounds like it's not a good value. I'm good with using my phone for podcasts.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok. I finally just found the solution to this after trying everything for at least two years. . It works in my S and X S and assume works the same issue with the three. Mine hasn’t arrived yet. 

When you get the Tunein loading error don’t hit the refresh circular arrow. Otherwise you will keep getting the loading error. Just wait. If you notice there is a grey line in the display of the podcast which shows you the episode cache-ing. It is the same bar that shows progress when an episode plays. Wait for the episode to fully cache and the grey bar to go completely to the end. Once the grey bar is complete and you hit the refresh arrow the episode will start to immediately play. 

Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Firewired said:


> Ok. I finally just found the solution to this after trying everything for at least two years. . It works in my S and X S and assume works the same issue with the three. Mine hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> When you get the Tunein loading error don't hit the refresh circular arrow. Otherwise you will keep getting the loading error. Just wait. If you notice there is a grey line in the display of the podcast which shows you the episode cache-ing. It is the same bar that shows progress when an episode plays. Wait for the episode to fully cache and the grey bar to go completely to the end. Once the grey bar is complete and you hit the refresh arrow the episode will start to immediately play.
> 
> Let me know if that works for you.


Will give this a try....

One thing that I notice is that even if it caches the entire episode, sometimes during playback it just stops during the podcast and then switches to a different episode...

Even if I go back and select the podcast I was listening to, it will do the same thing... sometimes in the same spot or earlier in the cast...

It is like, even though it appears the entire cast is cached, it isn't and stops playing at the point in which is actually cached... Have I confused you or does that make sense?


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

I've had my M3 for about a month and have noticed a very frustrating issue. It does not seem like TuneIn is updating the content library very often with new podcast episodes. I listen to a few podcasts that upload new episodes daily but my TuneIn account doesn't seem to add the new episodes. 

Option 1: Is there a way to "refresh" so it loads any new episodes?

Option 2: Would a hard reboot update the results?

Any other ideas? It's pretty frustrating as I know the episodes are available as I can see them everywhere else. Is this a Tesla issue or a TuneIn issue?

Thanks!


----------



## ZapM3 (May 9, 2018)

For me, this issue has been much more pronounced since I updated the software to V9. For the 4 months I had the car before the software update, the podcasts I listened to would generally show up the same day they were released on other streaming platforms. They were usually a few hours later, but now they are days behind. 
I’m not aware of a way to force a refresh of available episodes.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I've had the same problem. The fix is to reboot the MCU by holding down both scroll wheels. Version 9 has lots of bugs to sort out


----------



## drrock (Oct 22, 2018)

I've tried logging into my TuneIn account for podcasts and always get the message 'unable to log in, try again later.' Rebooting does not help. Does anyone have a functioning TuneIn account or is this a matter of an advertised feature that does not exist in fact? (I have version 42.2.1)


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I have been having the same problem for weeks. Some do update like Ride the Lighting, but the Model 3 Owners is stuck on the good, Bad and Ugly. Most others are stuck also. I can't even find some of the others like Zac and Jesse on Tunein.


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

It's pretty frustrating since many of the podcasts are updated elsewhere constantly. I've had TuneIN as much as a week behind in terms of updating daily episodes.


----------



## sleekdj (Nov 2, 2018)

Firewired said:


> Ok. I finally just found the solution to this after trying everything for at least two years. . It works in my S and X S and assume works the same issue with the three. Mine hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> When you get the Tunein loading error don't hit the refresh circular arrow. Otherwise you will keep getting the loading error. Just wait. If you notice there is a grey line in the display of the podcast which shows you the episode cache-ing. It is the same bar that shows progress when an episode plays. Wait for the episode to fully cache and the grey bar to go completely to the end. Once the grey bar is complete and you hit the refresh arrow the episode will start to immediately play.
> 
> Let me know if that works for you.


I just got my Model 3 and am very frustrated with podcasts on TuneIn, not only are the subscriptions weeks behind, but some of the podcasts are nowhere to be found or display a "loading error". Thanks for the tips, I will try this...


----------



## Stringcheese (Jan 1, 2017)

I had tried waiting for it to cache previously to no avail. I think it is more they have fixed some of the issues regarding higher quality audio streams. Some podcasts I couldn’t load previously now load and play, without being fully cached. I also experience them cutting out after a few minutes and playing something else tho, so it is still kind of useless to me except some of the talk ones that never had issues before anyway.


----------



## bnsfengineer (Dec 23, 2018)

Has anyone experienced the slacker feed randomly skipping songs after the song starts or in the middle of it? It's not in areas where service is poor it seems to do it quite frequently . Any ideas?


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I have occasional issues loading just about every podcast, but lately I'm never able to load the Dave Chang podcast. Since he's affiliated with Bill Simmons (who I can only take in small doses), I tried his and it doesn't load either. When I got my car last year, I had no issues loading the Chang podcast. Anyone else have issues loading these or any other podcasts? Is is a TuneIn issue, Tesla issue, or is it limited to my car?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't get KNKX or it's sister station Jazz24 in the Tesla, but at home via the TuneIn app on my squeezebox I can get both. When I get LTE working in the Volvo i'll be testing it there, but for now it seems to be a Tesla issue.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> I can't get KNKX or it's sister station Jazz24 in the Tesla, but at home via the TuneIn app on my squeezebox I can get both. When I get LTE working in the Volvo i'll be testing it there, but for now it seems to be a Tesla issue.


well I have the tunein account set up on the Tesla, the Volvo, the squeezebox players and various web browsers. only the Tesla has trouble loading knkx and sister jazz24, everywhere else it just plays.

so those stations are a tesla issue, I suspect @RUN TM3 you are having the same problem.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Took a 480 mile work trip yesterday and the loading errors were bad. I feel like it's getting worse. Is the system perhaps getting overtaxed? 

One thing that seemed to work was switching to Slacker / Streaming and then back to TuneIn for my podcasts. But it's frustrating as hell that I have full bars of signal, and get "LOADING ERROR" forever. Or, worse, It'll start and load a podcast, and I'll want to skip ahead to where I left off...and it will only go so far, then re-start the next podcast in line. Meanwhile I can fire up my cell phone and navigate the podcast app and listen seamlessly.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> well I have the tunein account set up on the Tesla, the Volvo, the squeezebox players and various web browsers. only the Tesla has trouble loading knkx and sister jazz24, everywhere else it just plays.
> 
> so those stations are a tesla issue, I suspect @RUN TM3 you are having the same problem.


I tried KNKX and Jazz24 and got a loading error for both. We ought to create a list of all stations/podcasts that won't load for anyone.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

On the reverse side, On the volvo Tunein App I can't get my CBC comedy podcasts. It might have to do with the folder structure I have in my favourites. More research.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Maybe someone at Tesla is paying attention to this thread - I was able to load the Dave Chang podcast this morning.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was feeling good that the Dave Chang podcast loaded up so I tried to load up KNKX and Jazz24 to see the they would work. No dice, loading errors. Then after I tried to go back to the Chang podcast but now that's back to getting loading errors.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't get knkx or jazz24 either (likely other stations as well, but they are my bellwether stations right now. 

also noticed that my account favourites are being lost. i have to add something to my favourites, and then all of my folders under favourites show up again.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 1, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> Will give this a try....
> 
> One thing that I notice is that even if it caches the entire episode, sometimes during playback it just stops during the podcast and then switches to a different episode...
> 
> ...


Did you ever find a resolution to this? I have the same problem and it drives me crazy, especially since most of my driving these days is comprised of short trips. I have found that I can avoid the switching back to an earlier episode by listening the the current one for 5 minutes or so, _without touching any controls or getting out of the car._ I have found no workaround for the podcast inevitably jumping back to some earlier but consistent point on the podcast after leaving the car - or by using the skip forward control. If I even touch that, the podcast will invariably jump back to that same consistent point, even though the podcast is fully loaded. It's infuriating and makes listening to a podcast practically impossible!!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

tunein has been stable for a while now. although it still lists all of my favourites folders into one big list-o-stations.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 1, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> tunein has been stable for a while now. although it still lists all of my favourites folders into one big list-o-stations.


Yes, it has as far as the "Loading Error" goes. It is far from stable listening to podcasts when you have to interrupt the play (i.e. get out of the car) in the middle of a podcast (no, putting it in pause does not solve this, I've tried), or you attempt to use the skip ahead (and possibly the skip back?) control. If you are not listening to a podcast, it seems, for me at least, to work fine. Not so much for podcasts.


----------

